# Maybe whistling in the wind



## CrapHacker (Feb 8, 2010)

I know a lot of you guys are playing the Addington on the 30th March.

But I was  _maybe_ thinking about playing Park Wood GC sometime earlier in the month. A midweek game, probably on a Tuesday or Wednesday possibly 16th/17th or 23rd/24th March

It's just outside Westerham on the Kent/Surrey/Sussex border, so it could well be reachable for a few of us.

The website suggests it's Â£22 a round, or if we can make it a society do ( at least 8 players ) you can get a round and a bacon roll and coffee for Â£20 all in.

I haven't set foot on, or even seen the course, for nearly 15 years, so I can't promise what sort of nick it would be in.  But it had a few interesting holes, and whilst it was very new when I was a member, I'm sure it's matured somewhat over the last decade and a half ( I know I have ).

Just thinking about playing a bit pre WH to be honest, and this came up as an idea. 

What do people think about it as an option ?  It's no way up to the quality of the Addington, but it's :
A) central
B) cheap
C) tough to play to handicap.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 8, 2010)

I played a club game here a few years ago. Course seemed in pretty good condition and folk's there were very friendly.

I wouldn't mind another trip there, and it's not too far from me.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 9, 2010)

Played there a few times over the last 2 or 3 years.  Definitely maturing and not a bad track for a society type game.

I'd be happy to play it again with you chaps.


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, so it's not exactly 8 of us, so it looks like it'll be Â£22 and buy your own bacon butty.

I'll give them a ring and see if we can get anything cheaper.

Still time for some of the other local lads to sign up for a trip down memory lane. ( for me anyway )


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2010)

If I can wangle a day off I may be up for it
I might be able to get a couple of my regular mates along to make the numbers up too. 
They like playing different courses....as long as it's not a quagmire

16/17th or thereabouts would suit me better as I only get a day off every other week, so it should fit in with my plans to play The Addington


----------



## Leftie (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the chance of taking your money again Smiffy   )


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry. Should have said the following week (Mon 19th onwards) would suit me better. Still can't guarantee it but will try my best.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 11, 2010)

We are talking about playing in March mate, not April.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2010)

We are talking about playing in March mate, not April.
		
Click to expand...

OK I'm a knob
In that case I mean the week beginning Monday 15th


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll get in touch with Park Wood on Monday then, just to make sure there are no lady's medals or anything.

A mid morning start on the 16th/17th sound about right, then?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me mate.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds good, but will confirm with work to make sure I can get the time off.

Will confirm on Monday.


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 16, 2010)

On a Wednesday the Seniors hold the tee until 10.00 am, and probably hold up the course until sunset.

So I'm thinking Tuesday 16th.

They suggested booking, but you can only book 2 weeks in advance.

So I'll double solid confirm shortly.

Any questions?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a look at the scorecard.
4 par 3's and I get a shot on every one of 'em!
Last time that happened was about 20 years ago.
     

Do you still want me to ask a couple of mates of mine to come along and make the numbers up Clive????


----------



## RichardC (Feb 16, 2010)

Tuesday 16th is ok with me. Will definitely book the leave when we are confirmed.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a look at the scorecard.
4 par 3's and I get a shot on every one of 'em!
		
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly, 3 of them are over water.  You better take your ball retriever with you    

I'm OK for 16th.


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 16, 2010)

TBH for the sake of Â£2 and a bacon sarnie, I'm not too bothered.  The four we've got is fine by me.

But then again, if anyone else wants to play, either from here, the other GM, or from nowhere in particular, then I'd be pleased to have them along as well.  As long as they're good company and good sports I'm happy.

I'd best go and borrow HID's tweezers - I need to get these splinters from out of my bum.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got three others, all of whom you've met Clive.
So that makes seven???


----------



## JustOne (Feb 17, 2010)

FFS! Can't a man recoupe in peace!


...I'm in


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 17, 2010)

Pooh

I've just been called up to Leicester for a course from 15th to 18th March.






Don't suppose anyone can make it the week before or after ?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 17, 2010)

Pooh

I've just been called up to Leicester for a course from 15th to 18th March.






Don't suppose anyone can make it the week before or after ?



Click to expand...

Was that because Smiffy wanted to bring his mates ( ) or because Justoneuk wanted to play?

I'm OK for most days apart from Mondays.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't suppose anyone can make it the week before or after ?



Click to expand...

If it's any consolation I'll take a couple of photos of the course whilst we're there..


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll ignore that.

It's down to Rich and Smiffy.

If you can't change, then it looks like you'll be needing an extra one


----------



## RichardC (Feb 18, 2010)

Assume we are talking about Tuesday 9th? If so I should be ok for that as im already off on the 8th so will just extend my leave.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tuesday 9th March will be OK for me Clive. Don't know about my mates, but will ask them once you confirm that this is the final date.
Can you let me know asap please?
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Feb 18, 2010)

"I'd rather lose a hole to a birdie than win a hole with a double bogey."

Who are you trying to kid Smiffy??  You need any win, whatever the score


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 20, 2010)

Tuesday 9th March will be OK for me Clive. Don't know about my mates, but will ask them once you confirm that this is the final date.
Can you let me know asap please?
Rob 

Click to expand...

I've put in my application for annual leave.  Once it's accepted it's a definate.

I'll chase it up on Monday to confirm.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got four players Clive, so we qualify for bacon rolls and a cuppa


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 23, 2010)

F.A.B.

Spectrum is Green

Go, Go, Go !!!

Tuesday the 9th is confirmed and definate.

What time do people want?

Early morning ?

Mid morning ?

Early lunchtime ?

I'm voting mid morning


----------



## Leftie (Feb 23, 2010)

As you are organising it, I'll go with whatever time you want.

Mid morning is fine by me.


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok with you Rich?

And I'll accept a block vote from Smiffy which will count for as many as I decide at the time.

It's good to be King - I'd make a good benevolent dictator.

In a sort of despotic kind of way.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 23, 2010)

Mid Morning is good for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mid morning also good for me and the lads.
Let me know as soon as you've booked it Clive and I'll get in touch with them.

How is the course standing up to the bad weather by the way?
Not going to be a quagmire is it?


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 26, 2010)

It shouldn't be - it's on the North Downs if I remember correctly.

Which basically means it drains pretty well, from memory.






I think.








Maybe


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2010)

So have you booked teeing off times yet Clive????


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2010)

So have you booked teeing off times yet Clive????
   

Click to expand...

Sorry to repeat myself but..... have you booked teeing off times yet Clive????


----------



## CrapHacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I booked it in, but they wouldn't confirm without a deposit.

I've literally just received the confiration email so..

We're actually booked in for Tuesday 9th March.

For the Â£20 bacon roll / coffee and 18 hole package.

We're expected at 10.00 am in the spike bar for the coffee, and we've got a confirmed tee time of 10.45 for 2 x fourballs.  But at the moment the tee is empty, and there's nothing expected, so if we're ready by 10.30 we can probably get away then.  

No problem if we have extra players, but warn them if possible.  IE warn me, and I'll call them ( don't think it'll be a problem with no warning tho' )

Normal dress code.

They have some pretty decent changing rooms / showers etc, and normal golf attire is fine in the spike bar unless it's soaking wet etc, as would be expected.

They wanted me to pay in full, but I got away with a deposit of Â£80, so if everyone can settle up on the day ( if some guys have cash it would be a great help ).

Finally, the guy assured me that at the moment the course was draining fine, and will be eminently playable on the day.

So.....

See you all then.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like we are one player short, as James has pulled out (I think)...

CRAPHACKER
RICHARDC
LEFTIE
SMIFFY
KHALID
BOB EAGLE
RAY TAYLOR

Anyone else up for a game at short notice????


----------



## CrapHacker (Mar 8, 2010)

No probs

Hopefully someone else will want to take advantage of this, given that the weather is going to be beautiful.

But if not, we'll have to sort it out once we're there.

I can't see it being a biggy either way.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2010)

No probs

Hopefully someone else will want to take advantage of this, given that the weather is going to be beautiful.

But if not, we'll have to sort it out once we're there.

I can't see it being a biggy either way.
		
Click to expand...

I think we may have the eighth...subject to another PM


----------



## CrapHacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Cue Chippie.....

Welcome dude.

See you all at 10 tomorrow

 

Can't wait.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 8, 2010)

Are we meeting in the bar/dining room?


----------



## Leftie (Mar 8, 2010)

I would suggest the bar/lounge.  Change into golf shoes later.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the game lads. Great to meet you all.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice to meet you as well mate.

Thanks to Clive for getting it going.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, how did you all do guys - who won, who took all the money? 

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 9, 2010)

I heard Leftie grabbed a stash of cash... would appreciate a decent review of the scores/play every now and then!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2010)

In our main match, Craphacker and I took on Kalid and Ray (Smiffy's mates   ) and won 5 and 4.  CH was using this match as a warm up for Walton Heath and has, I think, gained some confidence for the big one.

As usual, Smiffy decided that we all put a fiver into the pot for best Stableford and as he came 2nd with 30 points, decided that the prize money was split between 1st and 2nd. 

Apparently the Pings behaved well being well matched to his aging swing - it's just a pity that he was the one trying to wield them.   

CH, Chippie and Rich were all only just behind Smiffy in the points.

I had a couple of lucky putts on the front 9 to get 16 points but was then instructed by my partner to go for 20 on the back 9 so I had to oblige.  Mind you, my experience at TLC last Friday helped as I fearlessly took on the water on my second shot to the 408 yd 18th to set up a birdie.  3 for 4 - thank you very much. 
    

Good day and as usual, great company.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for putting that up Roger, and congrats on the win. 
The shoulder must be healing well, with your usual consistent game back again.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks mate.  Yes the old shoulder is coming on slowly but surely.  I'm glad I had it done.

Consistant?  Me?

Bit of a mixed bag today really.  Only hit 2 GIR, had 32 putts including 4 x 3 putts (


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2010)

Good day and was nice to meet up with some familiar faces and meet Richard C for the first time.
17 points on the front nine for me which included a number of 3 putts and a stupid 6 on the first where my drive ended up at the bottom of a fir tree wedged against the trunk with no real shot. Had to kneel down and play it out lefthanded with my putter back to front. Took two "whiffs" at it to get it back out onto the fairway.
Back 9 (for me) played a lot tougher as there were some really long holes that were playing into the wind and I only managed 13 points back. Reasonably nice course but the greens were a bit hit and miss with some being quite quick and others where the putts just ground to a halt. Very difficult to read too. 
Weather got a bit nippy on the closing 5 or 6 holes as well.
Driving was steady (despite the 1st hole) don't think I missed a fairway after than until we got to about the 14th.
Was good to play with Paul (Chippy) again, when he collars it, it stays collared!
   

PS Might write to the owners of the club and suggest they remove the builders sand and rubble out of the bunkers and replace it with proper stuff...


----------



## RichardC (Mar 10, 2010)

I was certainly better the front 9 than the back. After the first few holes I thought everything had clicked into place, but then the wheels fell off . 

The 250yd Par 3 into the wind was fun, and that easy S.I 15 10th was not very easy at all.

I look forward to the next one.


----------



## CrapHacker (Mar 11, 2010)

Yup, it's fair to say that the course wasn't in the greatest condition.  And the bunkers were definately dodgy.  I found that the best way to play them was to avoid them. Durrrrr  

But overall I though the fairways played well, although they were far too mossy, and the greens played well considering the time of year, and the recent weather. 

It's definately a much tougher back nine, but you try telling Leftie that.  His 20 points back was based on scoring 10 points off the final 4 holes, I believe.

But his play from 100 yards in was immaculate all the way round. Pitched to 6' for a birdie on the short, dogleg par 5 second. Didn't miss a pitch all way round. Stuck in several putts of 10' or more, before finally making birdie on the last.

Magnificent golf in the conditions.

I want to thank everyone that turned up.  It was great to wander round the old place, and the walk wasn't as knackering as I remember it.

Final touch as I walked into the proshop after the round -  Nick, the pro, remembered me after 15 years. Which was nice. But then it was his fault that I ever got down to a 13 handicap, so I must have made him suffer more than I thought.

So much I did wrong with my game, but it was one of the most enjoyable 26 pointers I've ever played.

Oh, and the bacon butty wasn't bad either.

Overall well worth the Â£20, I think.


----------

